

A Digital Edition of Samuel Johnson's Dictionary of the English Language (1755) - pepys
http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/

======
dang
Johnson's famous reference to himself:

 _Lexicographer — A writer of dictionaries; a harmless drudge_

[http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?p=4848](http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?p=4848)

Edit: and while we're at it, the astonishing letter he sent Lord Chesterfield
after the dictionary came out:

[http://www.lettersofnote.com/2013/08/seven-years-have-now-
pa...](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2013/08/seven-years-have-now-passed-my-
lord.html)

Apparently Chesterfield admired it and left it on his table for visitors to
read.

------
mbca
For those who've watched the show Black Adder:

[http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?p=8712](http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?p=8712)

~~~
nylar
Also relevant -
[http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?page_id=7409&SearchValu...](http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?page_id=7409&SearchValue=aardvark)

------
pepys
The "Mummy" entry is pretty fascinating:

"1\. ...Mummy has been esteemed resolvent and balsamick; and besides it, the
skull, and even the moss growing on the skulls of human skeletons, have been
celebrated for antiepileptick virtues..."

3\. To beat to a Mummy. To beat soundly."

[http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?p=7796](http://johnsonsdictionaryonline.com/?p=7796)

